# Abdominal CAT Scan Question



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

I had a CAT scan done on Saturday of the abdomen since I have been getting lower right sided pain. My question is this: How accurate and comprehensive is this test? I had the oral contrast fluid and NOT the IV contrast since I am allergic to it. I am a bit worried that because of not getting the IV contrast, the test may have been compromised. Can an inflamed appendix or color be visualized in a CAT scan? I appreciate any input.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

ArtLady;I just underwent an abdominal/pelvic ct scan due to pelvic pain, mainly on my right side. From what my dr. told me, that was one of the reasons we were doing this was to check for appendicitis, among many other things. I did have the IV contrast also, but I think if the test would be compromised because of not being able to use the dye, I would think they would inform you of that. My daughter, when she was little, had a head ct, but because they couldn't get a vein, they didn't do the dye either, and said it would be fine. Don't know if that helped at all. If you haven't gotten your results yet, I would call your dr's office. I had mine done on Thursday and they called me Friday morning with the results. Good luck and hope you feel better and they find out what's going on soon!


----------



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Jan,Art Lady


----------

